# Joyeux anniversaire NewG



## TitTornade

Un petit message en retard pour l'anniversaire de NewG (qu'on devrait appeler NeuG depuis qu'il est en Allemagne !! ). Ca tombe le 9 décembre et c'était hier 

Bisous à toi


----------



## Reliure

Alors joyeux anniversaire NewG, ne bois pas trop et marche droit surtout, sinon c'est un coup à générer des commentaires qui se régénèrent !


----------



## newg

Oh my Lil'Tornado, t'y as pensé   Je doutais pas de toi en attendant ! 
Merci beaucoup :$ 

Héhé Reliure, je vois qu'on ne l'oublie pas ce thread (qui, soit dit en passant, a généré plein de posts : quand on parle de fesses, hein!) 
Merci beaucoup à toi


----------



## TitTornade

Han, ça y est, c'est marqué 19 !!
T'es un grand garçon maintenant !  Plus le droit de poster sur les fesses, si ?


----------



## newg

Bah je me suis tâté tout à l'heure de créer un autre thread sur un sujet similaire mais je me suis retenu... Résolution des 19 ans!


----------



## Nanon

Ah ah ah, le fameux fil des fesses, avec la chute de reins de Shakira et tout et tout... ! Cela te poursuivra bien après tes 19 ans... ! Même en retard, j'espère que tu continues à fêter ça...


----------



## newg

Merci Nanon  
Ouaip, je vais continuer à fêter ça, t'inquiète pas


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je vois que t'es un grand garçon, maintenant !
Le kdo qui s'impose donc... 

Ton fil des fesses m'a fait penser au sketch de Florence Foresti « la nature est bien faite » sur le chantier de la création des hommes et des femmes, fait par des hommes. La partie sur la place des fesses... 

Bisettes.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée du retard... foutu décalage horaire 

Sans compter que j'ai mis un temps fou à gonfler *les ballons*, à confectionner ton *gâteau* et à trouver un *livreur de bougies*. 

*Bécots*


----------



## Punky Zoé

_  __GweN __eriasrevinna __xueyoJ ! 

__(91 !)_​


----------



## newg

@ Karine : Grand, grand, c'est un bien *grand* mot ! 
J'adore Florence Foresti et je vois très bien de quoi tu parles x) 
Merci pour le doudou, ma soeur m'avait piqué l'autre  

@ Nico : Même avec le retard j'apprécie tous ces cadeaux ! Et puis, auraient-ils été si beaux si tout avait été fait dans la précipitation ?! Merci  

@ Zoé : Héhé, tu gères pour l'écriture à l'envers ! Tu t'es juste trompé pour les smileys (normalement c'est ) mais je préfère ta version (sauf pour le 91 ) Merci et bisous.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Je ne comprends pas... j'ai dû être coupée du monde ...  
Bientôt, partie comme je suis, tu vas avoir 19 ans et 19 jours!  J'espère que tu as bien fêté ton anniv. 
Et voici ton chat volant en version doudou.
Ou bien si tu en as marre des chats, le canard_zébré_à_roulettes totalement germanophone. 
Plein de bisous!


----------



## itka

Hello Gwen ! Je découvre aujourd'hui seulement que tu as eu ton anniv' cette année...Bon, ben je te souhaite un joyeux Noël... c'est tout ce qui me reste à faire ! 
Alors écoute, je t'envoie deux doudous, un pour ton anniv' et un pour Noël, tu choisis chaque soir, d'accord ? Celui-ci ou celui-là ?


----------



## newg

Héhé 
Merci Miss et Itka !!!  
Joyeux Noël à toi aussi Itka  Super les doudous x) D'ailleurs elle a l'air d'avoir des gros doudous la fille !


----------

